# 2 HDTV and common DVR solution?



## oshogg (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi,

I currently have 1 HDTV and 1 regular TV being driven by 942. I am planning to upgrade the regular TV to an HDTV. I understand that 942 can drive the second TV only in SD mode. 

So, what do I need to get in order to drive both HDTVs? Also, I would like to make sure that all programs recorded in DVR are accessible from both HDTVs.

What is the recommended setup of receivers etc. for this situation? 

thanks,
Osho


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi,

You have two choices really:

Get another hd box if you need be watching two different shows at the same time (each tv different program), or hook up one tv HDMI and the other component (they will share the same channel if that works for your setup.)

I have two 942s, its up to you.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

oshogg said:


> Also, I would like to make sure that all programs recorded in DVR are accessible from both HDTVs.


Unfortunately, you can't do this. Every receiver has its own DVR list. And Dish doesn't currently have a dual-HDTV receiver.


----------



## oshogg (Mar 14, 2006)

Jon Spackman said:


> Hi,
> 
> You have two choices really:
> 
> ...


I can't hook up one tv HDMI and other component because one TV is in family room downstairs and the other tv is in bedroom upstairs. Even if component cables work for that length, routing it is impossible.

These leaves the choice of having 2 942s. Or, 1 942 and 1 622. In either case, I don't have "one combined DVR storage box" such that I can access porgrammed stored in one DVR from both TVs.

Osho


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

Do you have any Cat-5 wires between the two TV locations? Audio Authority makes an adapter that connects component video and left/right audio over two Cat-5 cables. If you can run two Cat-5 cables you could use component on the farther set and HDMI on the local TV.


----------



## oshogg (Mar 14, 2006)

Jon Spackman said:


> Do you have any Cat-5 wires between the two TV locations? Audio Authority makes an adapter that connects component video and left/right audio over two Cat-5 cables. If you can run two Cat-5 cables you could use component on the farther set and HDMI on the local TV.


That's good information. I don't have CAT-5 wiring in my house. This still will not make it possible to see 2 different programs on 2 different HDTV (which is possible right now with 942 - one HD, one SD). But, this will still be better than all the other solutions I have seen.

thanks,
Osho


----------

